#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] Super Lucky's Tale

## 幻影殺手

差不多是去年發行的冒險遊戲,雖然沒玩過,但整個畫風和特效蠻吸引我的.

----------


## 峰峰

Hi 幻影殺手

這隻狐狸Lucky很可愛耶(聲音跟外表都很喜歡)，看到影片中的食人花真的很欠扁XD
場景很豐富呢!!~而且有各式各樣的怪物跟動物(幽靈跟1:38分的死神胖胖的我也很喜歡
也是第一次看到這款遊戲呢~ :jcdragon-want:

----------

